# Seminarereihe "Fernwartung mit eWON" geht in die 3. Runde



## WachMark (8 März 2011)

*Seminarreihe die 3.*

Nachdem in 2010 die Seminare über das Thema "intelligentes Fernwartung mit eWON" so guten Anklang gefunden haben, 
geht es nun in vier neuen Städten in die 3. Runde.


Bad Neuenahr-Ahrweiler
Hamburg
Regensburg
Freiburg
 
Hier wird in einem Tag geballtes Wissen rund um das Thema *Fernwartung*, *Fernwirken *und *M2M *geboten.



 Sie erhalten in den Präsentation Wissen im Umgang mit IT-Fragen wie z.B. was ist eine VPN-Verbindung, worauf muss ich bei Internetzugriffe bzgl. IP-Adressen achten.


 Sie bekommen in mehreren Live Demonstration direkt die praktische Umsetzung gezeigt, und können sich selbst davon überzeugen.


 Sie sehen bereits umgesetzte Projekte und können sich mit anderen Teilnehmern direkt austauschen.
 
Unsere Vertriebsingenieure vor Ort lassen keine Fragen offen.
Überzeugen Sie sich selbst wie hunderte Andere Techniker vor Ihnen.


Weitere Information finden Sie direkt auf der Homepage der Wachendorff Prozesstechnik.

Oder kommen Sie zu uns auf dem Automatisierungstreff in Böblingen vom 15. bis 17.März 2011.





​


----------

